# Fuck Clomid



## Pirate! (Sep 8, 2005)

I've always used nolva as my only SERM and never had any problems. For this pct, I've been using clomid, nolva, and A-dex. Within less than two weeks, I've developed a serious sight condition that I can only pray will go away. At night everything has massive tracers and appears to be fluttering--as if everything is in freeze frames and there is a strobe light. I outright see things that aren't there. Its like someone is waving a broomstick back and and forth in front of me. Anyway, it fucking sucks. I almost asked my gf to drive me home last night. In normal daylight, the problem is minor by comparison, but at night it is horrible. Needless to say, I quit the clomid. I just hope it gets better. My advice: if nolva works for you, don't used clomid. Use HCG on cycle, nolva during pct, and maybe an AI here and there. Fuck Clomid.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 8, 2005)

shit! sorry to hear that bro, i hope things get better for you


----------



## 19-chief (Sep 8, 2005)

yeah. i have a buddy who said the same thing plus he felt like the mood swings were worse on clomid too. F*CK CLOMID...


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm hip to tha " blue spots". That shit is wack !!!!!


----------



## musclepump (Sep 8, 2005)

There have been reports that Nolva can damage eyesight, too. And I think mine took a beating.


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 8, 2005)

Damn, good luck bro.


----------



## Purdue Power (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear that.  I, too, just started a pct that is almost identical to Pirate's.  I hope that I don't have any problems.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 8, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that.  I, too, just started a pct that is almost identical to Pirate's.  I hope that I don't have any problems.


what are you running exactly?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2005)

How much of all 3 things are you using? I've had tracers on clomid also, and solid blue spots, never on nolvadex that I can recall but yes it can also affect eyesight.


----------



## Oz lifter (Sep 8, 2005)

hi guys

Does the vision problems from nolva and clomid, affect you permanently.  Or does it damage the vision slowly over many years,  Sounds like a serious and scary side to me.

thanks


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2005)

It can be permanent yes. The way your question is phrased doesn't make sense though, something can be permanent that occurs over time or it can be instant.

These are drugs, and drugs can cause permanent and "scary" side effects. Use with caution, and brains.


----------



## Purdue Power (Sep 8, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> what are you running exactly?


Weeks 1-3: .25mg Letro E3D
Weeks 1-4: 100mg Clomid & 40mg Nolva ED
Weeks 5 & 6: 20mg Nolva ED


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 8, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Weeks 1-3: .25mg Letro E3D
> Weeks 1-4: 100mg Clomid & 40mg Nolva ED
> Weeks 5 & 6: 20mg Nolva ED


ok PP, keep me updated on how that goes if you don't mind, you are coming off a test tren cutter right? are you running and clen or lean extreme over pct?

i think pct for my test/deca will prob be something very similar, but without the clomid, i'll probably frontload and run my nolva a little longer at 20mg, i heard it has little effect on LH stimulation when used for time periods less than 2-3 months

i'm just not prepared to risk the side effects from clomid, if it means i lose a couple of pounds from a slightly slower recovery so be it! its not worth risking my sight for, i "might" try 50mg ED for the first couple of weeks with a 100mg day1 frontload or something, just to give me that boost, but i wouldn't go much higher than that


----------



## Oz lifter (Sep 8, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> It can be permanent yes. The way your question is phrased doesn't make sense though, something can be permanent that occurs over time or it can be instant.
> 
> These are drugs, and drugs can cause permanent and "scary" side effects. Use with caution, and brains.



sorry mudge

What I meant was does the vision problem get worse the more cycles you do.  Ie a heavy user like coleman with many cycles and lots of nolva would his vision be a lot worse.  I hope this makes sense ?

Ive read about most sides, gyno, acne, balding etc these are not so much of a worry, but loss of vision is something pretty serious.

Sorry for the stupid questions guys


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2005)

If the drugs cause you a problem then yes you would likely make it worse, just like any other drug that causes you problems. You would want to stop using them.

I have always heard of more side effects with clomid than nolvadex, and for me its certainly given me more side effects than anything I've used in my life.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 9, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> If the drugs cause you a problem then yes you would likely make it worse, just like any other drug that causes you problems. You would want to stop using them.
> 
> I have always heard of more side effects with clomid than nolvadex, and for me its certainly given me more side effects than anything I've used in my life.


so do you avoid clomid pct? or just keep the doses down?

what would a typical pct look like for you?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 9, 2005)

I keep the doses down now, but I still have some more to get rid of. I ran it alone last time and regretted it.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 9, 2005)

What I read is the normal dose of Clomid is around 50mg ED for 2 weeks.....I hear a lot of people using much more then that and taking it for longer periods of time....maybe sides are from over use and over doses?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 9, 2005)

Normal PCT is typically 4 weeks, I run for my whole off time which is around 6 weeks. Takes about a week for my mood to go to crap on clomid.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 10, 2005)

My plan for next cycles PCT is going to be 

2 weeks 50mg Clomid ED
4 weeks 20mg Nolva ED

That is with the first two weeks of nolvadex overlapping the clomid.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 10, 2005)

Pirate I hope the vision issues you are having get better and clear up. IMO there is no need to take arimidex while taking nolvadex. You might want to consider dropping the adex now that your cycle is over and using nolvadex. Keep us posted on your condition.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 10, 2005)

Aromatase activity is going to die down pretty damn fast, so yes any AI should be dropped damn near immediately upon quitting a cycle.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 10, 2005)

Are the vision problems caused by Clomid and Nolva the type that can be fixed with Lasik?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 10, 2005)

I thought it was more nerve related, I dont remember if my PDR goes into reasons why or not.

It seems though that longer versus high doses for short periods are 'better.' The body is going to have to come back on its own somewhat and the ancilaries are just there for a little extra support, the LH/FSH of nolvadex or clomid versus hCG/hMG is a joke to begin with.

No comparison.

Clomid though just runs me into the ground at 120 MPH. My mood tanked and my lifts hit the floor faster than ever in my life. I would not be surprised if I were better off taking nothing that last time.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 10, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I thought it was more nerve related, I dont remember if my PDR goes into reasons why or not.
> 
> It seems though that longer versus high doses for short periods are 'better.' The body is going to have to come back on its own somewhat and the ancilaries are just there for a little extra support, the LH/FSH of nolvadex or clomid versus hCG/hMG is a joke to begin with.
> 
> ...


and on that note i can safely say i'm never touching clomid! i'll be sticking to hcg on cycle and plenty of nolva for my pct's


----------



## Purdue Power (Sep 11, 2005)

I am finishing up my first week if pct today. I have been running the Clomid @ 100mgED and have been fine. My mood has been kind of down, but I attribute that to lower test levels and a rough breakup with my gf.  I was considering dropping my dosage in light of Pirate's recent problems and the problems that many people have, but I am doing fine with everything so far.  I will continue with the same dosage for now and see how it goes.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 11, 2005)

Some people do just fine on clomid as far as the mood and other sides go, but there are a lot of us who dont.


----------

